# Heritage Cattle In VA.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hmmm...from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/virginia-farm-saves-rare-heritage-cattle-naa-associated-press/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Niche marketing at it's finest. Help me save a dying breed. Never mind that eating them is part of their preservation. Smart man.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Here in AZ there is a seed company that markets "native" seeds -corn, bean etc. They have the hippie/farmers in mind. They pay many times what modern seeds cost.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Made me wonder if there be several orders placed for Secret Santa gifts 

Shelia


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

Ever notice how these idealistic farms are owned by people with money to burn? All the " eateries" are in D.C. so we the taxpayer are footing most of the bill for these "superior meals" for government officials. Don't get me wrong, my hats off to the man for saving the breed per se', but as we all know this ain't the real world of Ag.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, on their website ground veal is $16/#, veal chop $98/#.

He had a "farm manager" with 25 head? Obviously someone with money to burn. If yoy have enough, eventually it will keep you warm though.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Wealthy people can sell air and I tell you why. People with less wealth believe somebody with more wealth because he must know what he is talking about since he has gained wealth. Very simple, the best salesman is going to make the most money.

Now he's smart, but I don't like him and I've never met the fellow. I'll tell you why. He's snubbed his nose and washed his hands of the hardworking brethren that came before him. There is no shame in making money, but there is shame in making fools of men for more money.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I wanna sell my calves like that. They must keep them about 8.95 Months, butcher, and sell for $$$$.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I just noticed I still have a package or two from when I butchered a calf a couple years ago. Think anyone will give me $50 a pound for it?

Oh well. It will be good for me.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> I just noticed I still have a package or two from when I butchered a calf a couple years ago. Think anyone will give me $50 a pound for it?
> 
> Oh well. It will be good for me.


Is it Highlander? If it is someone might lol


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes. Highlander. I do not have the patience to market my beef at that price. I will sell a quarter. Nothing smaller.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Now-if usda laws were different, I would reconsider.

I am convinced that if my butcher paid a government employee to supervise him he would do better. RIGHT.....


----------

